# The best nano filter?



## Eboeagles (29 Dec 2011)

So I have a 20l Dennerle which is currently running a Azoo Hang on the back filter - Mignon filter 150:

http://www.fish-fish-fish.com/azoo-mign ... r-150.html

I like this filter, it's pretty small, looks more attractive than a lot of HOB filters I've seen and seems to do the job well. However since upgrading my lighting to a TMC Mini LED 400  the tank feels a little crowded around the top, so I'm thinking I either need a small but powerful internal filter or I should just bite the bullet and go for a half decent external with full lily pipe action.

Thoughts, advice, suggestions and offers of products more than welcome!


----------



## a1Matt (29 Dec 2011)

If you go internal, I'm a fan of the Dennerle eckfilter.  Not to everyones tastes, but I like them.
I use one in my 15l at the moment and it serves me well.

The lilies would look pretty swish though, and be a step up again...


----------



## Gill (29 Dec 2011)

I have used All the Azoo Mignon Sizes and they are Fantastic HOB filters. 
If you want to go for an External that is small and compact and gives great filtration. Have a look at the Eden501 External, Excellent Filter and does a superb job. Boyu, Jebo, Resun, Zoomed make the same type of filter. I have used the Boyu one and it is just as good as the Eden501.


----------



## Eboeagles (29 Dec 2011)

Thanks guys. 

Still a decision to be made...

Matt is that the same filter that comes packaged with the Dennerle cubes if you buy the set? Someone a while ago told me they weren't much cop!?  But if your saying they're pretty good then I may as well just get one while I contemplate the external investment.

Decisions decisions.


----------



## BigTom (30 Dec 2011)

I'm also very happy with my Dennerle Eckfilter. Very adjustable, very quiet, seems like decent flow to me, shrimp safe and doesn't take up much room. Only downside I can see is you don't have many options for playing around with the media as they use triangular cartridges.

Can pick them up for around £15 if you shop around.


----------



## SuperWen (30 Dec 2011)

2211 is the best choice..

Me using 2213 for 21L tank


----------



## a1Matt (30 Dec 2011)

Eboeagles said:
			
		

> Matt is that the same filter that comes packaged with the Dennerle cubes if you buy the set?



That's the ones.  They bundle the same one with the 10l, 20l and 30l.  

They get a real mixed press.

biggest con - naff media, unable to customise it. fiddly to disassemble and clean.  I only clean mine every few months so that does not bother me.

biggest pro - hands down the quietest filter I've ever had. 

If you want to come over to mine one day you can see it in action.


----------

